# Server Maintenance :: February 28th, 6:30AM EST (UTC -5)



## horseUSA (Feb 27, 2018)

There are a number of updates which need to be applied to the server.
This will occur 6:30AM EST on Wednesday, February 28th. The server will be offline for 30 to 60 minutes. 
Global time conversion for Server Maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)

THX for your work .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2018)

Keep up the good work David!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks David!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## horseUSA (Feb 28, 2018)

Updates Complete :: Please Report Issues Here


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------

